# Reading a lot on Fountain pen's



## fisher (Feb 18, 2014)

Im kinda confused,I need good quality pen's from here on in .Im tired of slimline's .
What is with the bang for the buck ,but quality item's from here on in.
Im gonna buy me a couple dozen fountain pen's and experemit.


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 19, 2014)

Not quite sure exactly what you are looking for, but there is a lot to choose from. Cigars and Sierra styles (I like the LeRoi from Smitty's) are a step up from the slims. along with other kits with parker style refills. You can also look at rollerballs and fountain pens. I would go to CSUSA and look at their Artisan line (I like the Jr. Gent II and the Zen) or Exotic Blanks and check their rollerball/fountain pen offerings.


----------



## fisher (Feb 19, 2014)

I been looking at all kinda different pen's .I just need something more challenging.Cigar's ,& Sierra are actually what I'm looking at to start with .
Thank's 
Steve


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I spun a slimline. Burned out on them years ago. There is a whole new world out there once you try some of the other kits that are available. Just look around the forum and you will get a real good idea of what some of the other tuners are turning out, especially the casted and completely custom pens. You will pay more for other kits, but the hardware will also compliment your work better!


----------

